# Did you enjoy more the learning or the socialisation aspect of school?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

More I mean



I would say socialisation , I enjoyed playing football more than learning Spainish


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Socializing w/ friends, but I had one or 2 friends after elementary school, but it was still the hi-light of the day.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

learning lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Socialization, because that was the *only* opportunity I ever had in my life to do so and to make any friends (despite none of those friendships lasting very long).

Ever since leaving the school environment (1995), life has been unbearably painful, isolated, and lonely. Most of those "friends" promptly moved away, and none cared to keep in contact beyond school. I have no connection to the world anymore, and no more opportunity to make one.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I had no friends throughout school and wasn't interested in what I was being taught. The benefit of school was a routine, having somewhere to go, and getting out of my toxic home.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Neither, for a while it was socialising early on, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Virgini4543 (Jul 7, 2020)

Both are necessary, and they should be well managed to get benefit from them.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Education before college is mostly a social aspect. Anything you learned between middle school to high school is mostly just short term retention just to pass the class and get good grades. Because in that education period, people are generally more worried about their social standing amongst the school. Even in college, this aspect doesn't really go away. Especially if you're in many demanding socially circles. Like being in a club, sorority or frat.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Definitely enjoyed hanging out with my friends more than skool work


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Learning I guess but in reality none of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hated school. From day one until the last day. It was an 18 year nightmare that I thought would never end. I only really learned stuff (as far as proper academics) until about the 3rd grade. After that things became too complicated and I started falling behind.

I learned to read and write fast but everything else was a disaster.

As far as socializing, the only people who treated me in any way that could be defined as "good" were the girls (99% of them anyway). They were indifferent to me but that was far preferable to the fact that the males were relentlessly obnoxious (mostly) and sometimes cruel.


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Can not remember enjoying one more than the other. But I can remember socializing more than learning. Esp during lunch. I think of those times often, eating pizza or subs with my friends. It's probably because what they were teaching seemed so boring or meaningless at the time. I was also late to highschool a lot which made it easier to care less for learning altogether


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Definitely learning -- I've always loved learning and hated socializing.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

I liked both,


but like someone has said, school is probably the easiest time to meet people and make friends.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I never liked classes or schoolwork except for maybe one or two subjects but I enjoyed the other random stuff at college, like the clubs, time in-between classes, and going to campus events, etc. The socializing was a mixed bag, depending on how my anxiety was doing and who I was socializing with. Sometimes I enjoyed it sometimes it was hell.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

The socializing where people threatened to kill me all the time? No, I didn't enjoy that very much. Though I liked spending time with my friends, even if we were all "losers". So, a real mixed bag.

I love learning, but I didn't enjoy learning in the context of a classroom very much. I much prefer independent learning, where I have the freedom to follow my hunches. But I guess that's why I'm a failure. I've never been good at playing by the rules.

I never really got to go to university. I went for a year, but no one would give me a loan to go back, so I had to drop out. Idk if I would have enjoyed socializing in uni more than hs. That year was pretty messed up and I never really got a chance. But I'm sure everyone would have hated me there, too. I'm pretty hateable.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

neither because school is prison.


----------



## thina5 (Jul 20, 2020)

Speaking of what aspect I consider more important - it would be learning.
But socializing is the thing that I enjoy more about school. Although, we can't neglect such issues as bullying or pupils being aggressive. Moreover, many professors don't consider the personality of the student and that erases any individuality.
So, each of those aspects has pros and cons.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I liked a bit of both I guess, I liked learning about ancient history and doing stuff in the auto shop class. Lunch time I would play some card games with my friends or go into town to grab something to eat.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I can honestly say I thank the gods every morning I get up and don't have to go to school lol I was the biggest loser. No hard feelings. For the most part. I was such a weirdo.


Virgini4543 said:


> Both are necessary, and they should be well managed to get benefit from them.


I wish someone would've told that to my dad. First day of school, 2007 or 2008, I'm being dropped off by my dad, and I start bawling my eyes out. I try explaining him everyone hates me and thinks I'm pathetic. His response: you're going to school to LEARN, so man the **** up. K maybe those weren't his exact words, but it is what he meant. Cut to now, and his little learning machine of knowledge can't hold on to a job because his mental health is in the garbage.

No hard feelings. For the most part. Everyone makes mistakes, even really big ones.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

neither, lol.


but i graduated somehow.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

None. I have bad memories of getting left back twice in school, and getting suspended for classmates irrational behavior. I got made fun of by people for my age, and mental capabilities.


----------

